# Z7 Tactical



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I've recently dusted the cob webs off my Z7 Tactical, and have been shooting weekly. I'm now down to 3 good arrows, so I need to get a dozen. I'm currently shooting Beman 340 Bone Collector arrows(carbon). Apparently ancient, so I'm looking for the latest and greatest, or replacement arrow recommendations. 

In addition, I've got spot-hogg 6 pin fiber-optic sites, very nice, but I'm seeing two pins for every pin. Is this my vision(i wear glasses), or any recommendations on this as well. :texasflag


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I had to go to a single pin as well, getting old is h*ll. 
I've been using Gold Tips for over 10 years, no reason to look elsewhere


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



mkk said:


> I had to go to a single pin as well, getting old is h*ll.
> I've been using Gold Tips for over 10 years, no reason to look elsewhere


gold tip seems to be top of the line, thks. how do you deal with a single pin, 10 to 45 yards??? do you have a dial type?? I've seen Lee from the Crush use his range finder and dial pin/sites, but i don't have my own farm, where if i mess up on the time issue, i get a second and/or third chance down the road. got to be johnny on the spot, or make hay when the sun is shinning. :texasflag


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

My sight can be dialed to specific ranges. When hunting elk I set it @ 30 yards and use hold over/under based on estimated yardage to target, takes lots of practice to get good at estimating range

Hunting whitetail out of a ground blind or tree means 20 yards or less to the feeder so the sight gets moved to the 20 yard setting.

I think the sight I use is the HHA Optimizer


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



mkk said:


> My sight can be dialed to specific ranges. When hunting elk I set it @ 30 yards and use hold over/under based on estimated yardage to target, takes lots of practice to get good at estimating range
> 
> Hunting whitetail out of a ground blind or tree means 20 yards or less to the feeder so the sight gets moved to the 20 yard setting.
> 
> I think the sight I use is the HHA Optimizer


I'm going to do a little research, not sure if I really want the dial. I like it but using a range finder and then making a shot is a challenge, adding turning the dial will be really challenging. A bow kill can be time sensitive and need to be as motionless as possible. tough decision. :texasflag


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I have been shooting Easton Axis arrows for years with great results. They are durable, accurate and get great penetration. Tipped with a 125gr G5 Montec they are lethal on elk.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

FMJ's for arrows. 

for the site, depending on how you hunt you might go to one static pin only (that would reduce you to only seeing 2. LOL ;-). 

I think you are right about it being an aberration in your glasses. Maybe contacts for shooting?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



troutsupport said:


> FMJ's for arrows.
> 
> for the site, depending on how you hunt you might go to one static pin only (that would reduce you to only seeing 2. LOL ;-).
> 
> I think you are right about it being an aberration in your glasses. Maybe contacts for shooting?


lost my glasses so using my older pair, the film is peeling off in areas. going to get my vision checked today and get new prescription Oakley regular and rayban sun glasses. it's time, then i'll shoot and see if i'm still seeing double. :texasflag


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

let me know when you wanna upgrade to a new bow! I'll take your old one!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



Deer30 said:


> let me know when you wanna upgrade to a new bow! I'll take your old one!


it's an older bow, but it will have to do. actually i like it a lot, when they came out with the Black Tactical I had to have it(the color sold me). I don't think the bows have gotten much faster, but not sure. what is the average FPS on today's bows? Z7 Tactical at 65lbs, with 327 grain arrow, 314fps.:cheers::texasflag


----------

